# Gavel Dimensions



## Johnturner (Jan 12, 2014)

Does any one have rough dimension for a gavel? What is the size difference between a working Gavel and a presentation Gavel?
Thanks
John


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 13, 2014)

Not sure of the dimensions but here is one large enough to pound the Constitution.

Sorry, couldn't resist but see the link below to a "real" answer with instructions.







http://www.turnedtreasures.com/project.html/gavel_turning/gavel.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Mike the link is helpful.


----------

